# Orca or Onix?



## peterm1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am all set to order the Onix with the Campy mix, FSA compact crank, and Rolf Apex wheels, when I noticed that for the same price, I can get the Orca with Ultegra 10 instead of the Campy mix (and the same tires). I have never used Campy but I think I would prefer the shifters the way they are laid out on the bike and from speaking with others. I am a recreational rider and am 5 foot 10 and 173 pounds. I currently have a LeMond Buenos Aires which I am selling. Both the Onix and Orca are REALLY stretching my budget. When I saw that the Orca would be in the same price range with the Ultegra components, I started thinking - shouldn't I get the top of the line frame even if it means using Shimano? I mean, Ultegra should certainly be good enough for a non-racer like me, right (heck, either bike is way good enough for me). I also really like the like the look of the Orca more. I want to be able to ride this bike for many, many years, and don't want to have buyer's remorse thinking - "oh, I should have gone for the Orca."

From what I have read, both rides are comfortable, especially compared to the Opal.

What would you do?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Going through the same decision myself*

The Onix is actually stiffer (I've read 15% stiffer - between Orca and Opal) and you do feel the difference when testing them. However, the Orca, even with Ultegra is lighter. I'm leaning towards the Orca since I could upgrade the rear Der. and shifters to Dura-ace at some point if I felt any need to do this. I've ridden both on the same 30 mile course and, to me, there was very little perceived differences. The LBS acted as if it was sacrilege to put Ultegra on an Orca and I found myself second guessing that scenario. Then I remembered it was MY money. 

This is a lot of money for me and it feels like a really important decision. But I think this is the kind of decision that will seem pretty trivial once you purchase. Whichever way you go will be very nice and, I hope, feel right.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i just took delivery on my onix (minus the wheels that are still being built, but i have some loaners from the shop). either bike is going to be great. the weight difference is about 200 g or .5 pound. nothing major in my book, unless you are racing up hills. i actually went with the onix with a centaur build b/c i wanted campy. ultimately, either bike (the orca w/ ultegra or onix w/ chorus mix) will be great machines. this is one of those cases where you go with your gut. 

i love my campy, but there's nothing wrong with the shimano (euskatel rides their orbea's w/ shimano, but jelly belly uses campag, and now team orbea uses sram, so who cares)

just to throw something else into the mix....if you are thinking of the orca w/ ultegra, you might consider the onix w/ ultegra. then you have $ for goodies or a trip, etc... simply think of each bike sitting in your house. which makes you happier? if the orca/onix or campy/shimano aspect brings a bigger smile to your face, you have your decision made. best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## frenchfries (Feb 19, 2005)

*Onix with ultegra*

I just got a 2005 Onix with ultegra (nice discount for last year's model), and I've ridden it a couple times (still damn cold here in Michigan). My logic was simple: I can afford an Orca with Record, but why blast right to the top now? I don't race (yet) and I can just step up from my Specialized aluminum with Ultegra 9sp, to a full carbon frame with Ultegra 10sp for half the price of a loaded Orca. This way, there is still another "rung" on the ladder. The whole bike was less than $2500 (w/o pedals), so it will be easy to justify a new one in a few years. The Orca is lighter, but I can make up the difference with some slick wheels and not feel guilty about the price. This way, I can keep up with the young guys when I need to. I just picked up some used Rolf Vigors on ebay, and they'll subtract more than the Orca-Onix weight difference. Obviously, I can't make any real statements about the Onix since I've only ridden it a couple times, but it is clearly a nicer ride than my Specialized--especially on these Michigan roads. The Ultegra 10sp is an upgrade compared to what I'm used to, and I think the FSA carbon crank is da bomb.


----------



## CyclingArkansas (Jan 16, 2006)

The Onix is a bit stiffer than the Orca....and the Orca is quite a bit smoother than the Onix...I have raced with an Opal, and I have found I llike it better than the onix or orca...I know alot about Orbea (I am on a CatII team sponcered by Orbea) and have ridden about all of them...I would reccomend this ....'

Opal
Chorus or dura-ace group
Rolf Vigors
Chorus carbon crank
and what ever else you want...

My team mate has it with chorus and it is sweeter than anything you will ever see or ride...If you dont want to spen alot of money go with what I have...I race with a Lobular and it is exactly 16 lbs. and has Ultegra, Rolf Vigors,ITM bars and stem and is in the 3,000$ price range...It is the bomb om climbs and (My specialty is sprinting) this thing allows me to do a long, painful sprint with ease...you might want to look in to the Lobular...Either way If you want preformance without the ca$h....go with the Opal or the same set up that I have....but between the onix-orca situation...I prefer the Onix ...I love stiffness...I hope this helps!!!
God Bless


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

I"ve rode both the Orca and Onix and found little difference and finally settled on the Onix with Ultegra. The Onix is a terrific buy for the $'s, the '06 Ultegra gear shifting is as smooth as butter. I agree with Ampastoral, you can always upgrade in the future. 

Good luck!


----------

